# Unknown jet crashes



## d_bader (Nov 15, 2006)

I found this video whilst searching for information on the vietnam war. It says it is a russian plane however I do not know which it is.

It looks like it is in Russian markings however isn't it an American plane?  

http://statsirc.gite-cevennes.com/aircraft/Russian plane crashes intot ground (1).mpg


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2006)

It is a Russian plane, I think it is a Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker.


----------



## d_bader (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers, I'm not good with jets. The pilot did amazingly well to escape along with the co-pilot!


----------



## GaryMcL (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't recall which show it was at but the clip has been around for a while. My source pegged it as an Su-30.


----------



## TailDragger (Nov 17, 2006)

In the beginning of the video the reporter says "de Paris" so it probably was at the Paris Air Show.


----------



## GaryMcL (Nov 17, 2006)

D'oh! It's amazing what you can pick up by actually turning the sound up when you watch a clip. My bad.   :  :


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2006)

GaryMcL said:


> Don't recall which show it was at but the clip has been around for a while. My source pegged it as an Su-30.



Su-30 is a modernised Su-27 so they are similar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

I have home video footage of the crash. I was there. Both pilots survived with a few scratches. There was a thread a while back about this one.

I have actually witnessed several crashes over the years at airshows.

I saw the Italian jets collide and crash at the Rammstein Germany air show and saw the C-5 Galaxy plow into the trees at the end of the run way while taking off out of Ramstein years and years ago.

I have actually witnessed more crashes than I had hoped for, having been an helicopter crew chief and aircrew member for the last 6 years. Unfortunatly I have seen many people that I know die in air crashes and had to fly out to many crash sites to either rescue the crew or retrieve the bodies. Not something I really enjoyed doing, but it comes with the territory.


----------

